# Lenovo IdeaPad 110S Festplatte erweitern



## calotchro (16. Juni 2018)

hay

gibt es ein trick oder eine einfache möglichkeit beim o,g, netbook das ewige speicherplatz prob. zu lösen, evtl. mit einem USB Stick der auf ewig dran bleiben soll und von den Win10 hochfahren und den restl. pisspeicherplatz für Fotos usw. anzuwenden? Sorry aber bin Total von mir selbst enttäuscht das ich gegeizt habe und nicht ein bessers gerät gekauft habe . 


Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen

Bilder-Upload - Kostenlos Fotos hochladen und ins Netz stellen


----------



## marvin_ (16. Juni 2018)

Lenovo Ideapad 110S-11IBR - SSD Upgrade
schau mal hier ^^


----------



## calotchro (16. Juni 2018)

kann man das selber machen oder lieber zum PC Shop?


----------



## fotoman (16. Juni 2018)

Wenn Du schon so fragst (was ja nicht verkehrt ist), würde ich es nicht selber machen. Die beiden dortigen bunten Angaben sind durchaus ERNST zu nehmen. Ob sie Dir persönlich egal sind, musst Du entscheiden.

Sonst halt Deckel auf und nachsehen, ob der M.2-Slot überhaupt vorhanden ist. Und dann entweder eine der im Artikel genannten SSDs kaufen und "sicher" verschrauben oder auf die exakt Spezifikation der SSD achten (steht alles im verlinkten Artikel).

Und nein, ich weiss nicht wie man den hinteren Decken öffnet und ob das dann genügt, um an den M.2 Slot zu gelangen.


----------

